# my wandering spider and Indian wolf spider (pics)



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

*fot these beauties todaay, thought i'd share some piccies...*
*
Cupiennius salei, wandering spider (not brazilian)*

















*and my indian wolf spider, lycosa something...











*


----------



## y2kcurran (Aug 27, 2008)

wow really nice, wot kina legspan we talkin bout here?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

The wandering spider is BEAUTIFUL!! I love her stripy legs :flrt:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

thankya , the lycosa is about 1 cm lol, but the wandering spider is a good 12-13 cm legspan


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Not a big fan of true spiders (they give me the heebie jeebies a bit) but that wandering spider is gorgeous!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> Not a big fan of true spiders (they give me the heebie jeebies a bit) but that wandering spider is gorgeous!


i was arachnophobic in 2007 : / now im onto the trues eep!


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Cupiennius Salei is stunning, I really wanted one until I found that they were DWA, I still hope to find one in the bananas though.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> Cupiennius Salei is stunning, I really wanted one until I found that they were DWA, I still hope to find one in the bananas though.


Good luck, you don't eat bananas! 

But seriously, that wandering spider is gorgoeus! :whip:


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

They aren't DWA are they? 

They are goooorgeous, am sure the indian wolf spider will be a stunner when it grows up too!


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Good luck, you don't eat bananas!
> 
> But seriously, that wandering spider is gorgoeus! :whip:


You know what I mean. Did u get my muhammed joke?


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

lol well if they are the supplier didnt tell me so lol.

i think your getting confused with the _*Phoneutria spp. *_which is the brazilian wandering spider.










this geezer...


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Steve 88 said:


> lol well if they are the supplier didnt tell me so lol.
> 
> i think your getting confused with the _*Phoneutria spp. *_which is the brazilian wandering spider.
> 
> ...


I think you might be right there, I was thinking of Phoneutria Fera, but I have wanted one of cuppienius salei for a while as well. I had there names saved as a draft message in my phone to remind me to read up about them.


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> I think you might be right there, I was thinking of Phoneutria Fera, but I have wanted one of cuppienius salei for a while as well. I had there names saved as a draft message in my phone to remind me to read up about them.


haha np bud, your not the first to get the two confused, i mistook it for the brazilian wandering spid too at first. Its given the wandering spids a notorious name lol


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful wanderer! Might not be a brazilian but I still wouldn't wanna take a bite!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Beautiful wanderer! Might not be a brazilian but I still wouldn't wanna take a bite!


eep nopes. Im not exactly gonna let it go for a walk on me haha, but its very fast, i may not have a choice in the matter lol


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

loving that wandering spid!!! :mf_dribble: two questions.... how much was it? and are there any more? :whistling2:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Scaley said:


> loving that wandering spid!!! :mf_dribble: two questions.... how much was it? and are there any more? :whistling2:


£15 for adults, and im sure there are scaley lol 

have a lookski

Virginia Cheeseman


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Steve 88 said:


> £15 for adults, and im sure there are scaley lol
> 
> have a lookski
> 
> Virginia Cheeseman


ah good old virginia! il send her an email and see if i can get one on ice(still skint) :2thumb:


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

£15 I might have a look at getting some, very nice species


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Sod unpacking that!!


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

Becky said:


> Sod unpacking that!!


Was easy as pie bex, just placed the moss which the spider came with (which th spider was on) in the enclosure and he/she darted onto one of the branches, then tried to make a run for it : / lol


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Luvin the pics of the Wandering Spider . :flrt:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW! I absaloutely hate spiders but I never really realised how beautiful they can actually be. I actually quite like the Tarantula's- maybe it's because they look kind of 'fluffy' and fuzzy haha. 
The wandering spider is gorgeous! What kind of stuff does he/she eat :-o?
& sorry but the legs on the wolf spider really creep me out :blush: I bet its lovely in real life haha
xx


----------

